# Zugriff auf festplatte mit kubuntu



## vsitor (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann unter Windows nicht auf eine Festplatte zugreifen, wahrscheinlich ein Crash (Windows wollte nach dem booten alle cluster durchscannen wegen fehlender verknuepfung oder so). Nun habe ich die Kubuntu/CD reingelegt und damit gestartet. Ich erhoffe mir damit die Daten noch Zu retten und auf eine andere Platte zu kopieren.

Jetzt sehe ich meine Festplatte unter Kubuntu, kann aber nicht darauf Zugreifen. Ich habe null Ahnung von Linux und wollte euch Fragen, wie ich auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann. Wenn ich mit dem Konqueror auf /dev/disk/by-label reingehe, sagt Kubuntu immer:

You do not have enough permission to read usw usw.

Ich hatte etwas von Sudo gelesen, kann damit aber nichts anfangen. Er hatte mich dann immer gefragt mit welchem Programm ich die Festplatte oeffnen will. Ich will einfach den Inhalt der Platte auf eine andere Platte kopieren.

Bitte, hat jemand von euch einen Tipp.
Danke


----------



## Buba235 (14. September 2006)

Hallo!

Also so wie ich das verstehe fehlen dir die nötigen root Rechte. Die bekommst du indem du sudo -s eingibst und dann dein root Passwort. Danach müsste es eigentlich gehen auf die Platte zuzugreifen. Probier es mal aus!


----------



## Buba235 (14. September 2006)

Hallo!


Ich hab da noch nen Tipp für dich! Es ist eine Seite für (K)ubuntu. Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ kannst du mal nach deinem Problem forschen, falls du nichts ausrichten kannst. Dort ist alles genau beschrieben wie etwas gemacht wird!



Gruß Buba


----------



## vsitor (14. September 2006)

Hallo Buba,

vielen Dank fuer Deine Hilfe. Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Ich kann unten in der Taskleiste noch auf storage media klicken.

Dann kommt eine Uebersicht der Festplatten. Wenn ich jetzt auf meine gewuenschte Platte klicke, kommt:

Could not mount device. The reportet error was>

mount: can t find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

muss man das vielleicht erst mounten? Was genau ist das und gehen dabei meine Daten verloren?
Bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Navy (14. September 2006)

Ich tippe hier eher auf den NTFS-Treiber, kenne mich unter dieser Distribution aber nicht aus. Wie lautet denn die *genaue* Fehlermeldung?

supersede: versuch mal 

mkdir /mnt/ntfs
mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/ntfs -t ntfs


----------



## Buba235 (14. September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube schon dass du die erst noch mounten musst. Das ist hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenträger?highlight=(Festplatte) beschrieben wie das geht!


----------



## nice2kn0w (16. September 2006)

gib mal bitte in der konsole als root oder über sudo

mount sowie fdisk -l 

ein und poste die Ausgabe hier

alternativ kannst du mal noch ein: modprobe ntfs & dmesg  
eingeben und dir die Meldungen dort anschauen


thx


----------

